# Peaceful Mountain Call To Arms



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello World.

I just launched a new website, dedicated to the Second Amendment, and being ready for what ever comes.

*Peaceful Mountain Call To Arms*

It's intentionally old-school, clean and fast loading - without ads, links to social media sites, or asking you to join. I'm not keeping stats on visitors, etc. There are enough trackers out there; I'm not one of them. There are no 'likes' to click, or places for comment, or things to buy.

If you spot any typos, or broken links, kindly let me know here. I'm also open to any thoughts or ideas for the site (links, etc), which I might or might not add.

And a quick thanks to everybody here; you have opened my eyes in more than a few ways.

Warmest regards, stay safe.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Very nice.

Succinct

Easy to read and understand

Well done!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It will get me on another list but what the heck looks alike a good read.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well done @MountainGirl.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I like it! Clean!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Good job @MountainGirl


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Very nice @MountainGirl

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks everybody 

@*Smitty901* - we're already on so damn many lists, we should keep a list of all the lists we're on.

Actually, you can thank @*Kauboy* for this one - cause he inspired me to quit being quiet. 
I wonder how many little flags the website title will trigger. :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks everybody
> 
> @*Smitty901* - we're already on so damn many lists, we should keep a list of all the lists we're on.
> 
> ...


 As I have said before they know me anyway . If there is a list I am on it. Just don't care. I play by the rules follow the law.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, bookmarked it.......


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Excellent work neighbor. Couldn’t find any non-functioning links. Very nice format, easy to read. I hope maintaining (expanding the website) never gets to where it consumes too much of your time). ;-)


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Very well done. Passed the link on to friends that are not members of the three forums I frequent.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

0rocky said:


> Excellent work neighbor. Couldn't find any non-functioning links. Very nice format, easy to read. I hope maintaining (expanding the website) never gets to where it consumes too much of your time). ;-)


Hey rocky, thanks for checking it out; glad to hear it all works  It should be pretty easy to keep up, especially with no interactions from readers, lol, and any new links I add will have to be pretty on point... I'm a 'Simplicity' kind of girl. I like the old saying: Those who know more, carry less; those who know less, carry more.



Gunn said:


> Very well done. Passed the link on to friends that are not members of the three forums I frequent.


Thanks, Gunn, for sharing the link. The more that people are ready, the better things will be - for them, and everyone.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I rate it five shotgun shells.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It looks great and I bookmarked it.

The only thing I can think of that would improve it is a disco ball. But when I think on it, my site does not have a disco ball either. Nor does PF or the Orange Site. Disco balls all around!

"Dr, I think I have disco ball. Every time I urinate I see flashing lights and hear Donna Summers music" - Howie Mandel


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> It looks great and I bookmarked it.
> 
> The only thing I can think of that would improve it is a disco ball. But when I think on it, my site does not have a disco ball either. Nor does PF or the Orange Site. Disco balls all around!
> 
> "Dr, I think I have disco ball. Every time I urinate I see flashing lights and hear Donna Summers music" - Howie Mandel


Hmmm...lemme think....









Maybe!!

LOL Mandel


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Could someone give me a link to this “orange site” you-all are refering to? And Mountaingirl, I like your site!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Great job @MountainGirl! Clean, clear and to the point. Bookmarked and will be visiting often.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Nice work!!!!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent @MountainGirl. I bookmarked it. Ohhh and by the way........I freakin hate disco and disco balls. :vs_mad:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Excellent @MountainGirl. I bookmarked it. Ohhh and by the way........I freakin hate disco and disco balls. :vs_mad:


I do too. Whenever I go to a place with a disco ball, I always come home itchey.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I do too. Whenever I go to a place with a disco ball, I always come home itchey.


Been to Studio 54, have you?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Been to Studio 54, have you?


No Sir. It had closed (at least in it's classic 70's early 80's form), before I started traveling for work. But I have been to a few places on the Sunset Strip in its heyday that were basically the same. I always worried my shoes would stick to the floor and I would walk right out of them! :glasses:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

In another thread, we're talking about ways to counter what's happening...

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...roof-both-parties-hate-average-americans.html

I'm strongly considering adding a page to the PMCTA site - to keep a current list of any Marches, Rallies, Demonstrations, that support the Constitution in general, and the Second Amendment specifically.

PMCTA is not a commercial revenue-generating site, I have no sponsors nor want any. As other places (FB/YT) shut down anything related to guns - there needs to be an option, small as it is now, where people can see what other like-minded Americans are doing to keep our Rights intact.

All thoughts/input welcome, and very much appreciated.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

When I went to build the page I found the site gone. Sometime between wed night and thurs morning someone hacked into my pc. I've spent the last two days going through my comp to see if I can see what all they did. Good news first cause there isn't much - a few weeks ago I'd completely backed up onto a couple discs all my old files and pictures, some of mom and howard that would have been gone forever had I not done that. All the old business files and records, estate docs, etc, deleted. I'm sure a pro could 'recover' them for me but they're on disc and that's good enough. The startling thing though - is the hacker wiped my PMCTA 2A website. My bad, that; I was building a new page wed night and hadn't logged out. Oh...he didn't kill it - just emptied it out and left the bones for me to see. Like a message. Well, if you're reading this you f'kn dipshit, I got your message, loud and clear. And all my saved 2A sites and my downloaded 2A docs you deleted? Yeah, I got that message too. Keep watching me, asshole. There's nothing left that you will find.

Not sure what my next steps will be. Taking some time to think on all this will be first, that I know. 
Back up your data, folks. Get your personal stuff OFF your systems. Stay safe.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't know how much it would cost but it sure would be worth some amount to find out who did it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

That’s a shame. Just another example of the right being attacked by the peaceful, tolerant left.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> I don't know how much it would cost but it sure would be worth some amount to find out who did it.


This was a targeted attack and with all the ways to reroute/mask IPs... my guess is that would take a considerable effort to track by someone in the _private_ sector. PMCTA was intentionally 'read-only', i.e., no interaction or contact info... so the connection between it and me was made elsewhere. I'm out there now, on the pro-gun 'lists', so maybe that trail of bread crumbs got gobbled up. Who knows. Thanks for your suggestion, though. Something to explore.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

All I can see is it is built out of concrete.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you suspect that it’s some anti gun computer savvy liberal idiot reeking havoc with on as many pro 2 nd Amendment as they can, being all the negative press out there , many nuts seeking fifteen minutes of fame at the expense of law biding citizens.....


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> All I can see is it is built out of concrete.


Thanks, bigwheel, yes, Concrete5 was the site builder. IS the site builder. I found something to put in there until I decide which way I'm going with this.



rstanek said:


> Do you suspect that it's some anti gun computer savvy liberal idiot reeking havoc with on as many pro 2 nd Amendment as they can, being all the negative press out there , many nuts seeking fifteen minutes of fame at the expense of law biding citizens.....


That sounds about right to me.

The idiot made a mistake though, thinking he would shut me up...just like they *all *have made a mistake, thinking they will win this one. One woman with one little website is nothing - *nothing* - compared to millions of us who, though mostly silent until need dictates otherwise, still support America and the foundation she was built on. And we stand at the ready, when the true Call To Arms comes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Marxist in public education are now unleashing the power base they have been building for over 60 years. The children. Using them to push the agenda. The plan is to use the children to win a bloodless war and it is working.
Public enemy number one is Public education.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> The Marxist in public education are now unleashing the power base they have been building for over 60 years. The children. Using them to push the agenda. The plan is to use the children to win a bloodless war and it is working.
> Public enemy number one is Public education.


You are likely right that has been part of their plan and intention; I disagree as to it's current successes. All things change, yes? And in 50-100 years they might succeed. But a lot can and will happen between then and now - and I assure you, it wont be bloodless. Numbers alone reflect that. We the People need to quit thinking they've already won.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Awesome that you have decided to build a website. A pox on the hacker that took it down. Funny how the left supports free speech until its speech they disagree with.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Awesome that you have decided to build a website. A pox on the hacker that took it down. Funny how the left supports free speech until its speech they disagree with.


Kind words, thanks. Yeah it was a nice little one, took a long time to build. Lessons learned, though. Stronger better next time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> You are likely right that has been part of their plan and intention; I disagree as to it's current successes. All things change, yes? And in 50-100 years they might succeed. But a lot can and will happen between then and now - and I assure you, it wont be bloodless. Numbers alone reflect that. We the People need to quit thinking they've already won.


 Think about all these indoctrinated kids, Many of them will be voting next year and the year after lock step liberal . They have used this before . 20 years ago we did not need a new school. They ran it by voters many times because they wanted one in a city were the teachers could all live by the school and students would have to be bused farther . Now in a community this size it does not take much to swing a vote. The teachers worked on it a couple years. the hammered on the 17-18 year old's.
Come time to vote on it again The threw a party then bused all of them to vote. it passed by 4 votes. What many did not know they lied. The 20 million dollar project did not include finishing the inside. They sprung that on everyone after construction started. They we were forced to pay that also. When they got the school where they wanted property taxes went sky high. You quested it , the teacher bailed out of town.
Public school have been indoctrinating kids for over 60 years each few years the get bolder . Now they don't even hide it. In Wisconsin the teachers even take elementary students out of school and match them in protest. Against parents wishes.
Liberal judges have ruled it is ok for them to do it. 
This protest thing did not happen on it's own. The DNC is behind it with 100% teacher support.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Think about all these indoctrinated kids, Many of them will be voting next year and the year after lock step liberal . They have used this before . 20 years ago we did not need a new school. They ran it by voters many times because they wanted one in a city were the teachers could all live by the school and students would have to be bused farther . Now in a community this size it does not take much to swing a vote. The teachers worked on it a couple years. the hammered on the 17-18 year old's.
> Come time to vote on it again The threw a party then bused all of them to vote. it passed by 4 votes. What many did not know they lied. The 20 million dollar project did not include finishing the inside. They sprung that on everyone after construction started. They we were forced to pay that also. When they got the school where they wanted property taxes went sky high. You quested it , the teacher bailed out of town.
> Public school have been indoctrinating kids for over 60 years each few years the get bolder . Now they don't even hide it. In Wisconsin the teachers even take elementary students out of school and match them in protest. Against parents wishes.
> Liberal judges have ruled it is ok for them to do it.
> This protest thing did not happen on it's own. The DNC is behind it with 100% teacher support.


Okay then. I'll put you in the _'it's a lost cause'_ column. You have a lot of company here, and your perspective seems to be increasing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Okay then. I'll put you in the _'it's a lost cause'_ column. You have a lot of company here, and your perspective seems to be increasing.


The Federal Government OWNS too many of our children. This is apparent.

Yes, the next generation and the one after that is a lost cause.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Okay then. I'll put you in the _'it's a lost cause'_ column. You have a lot of company here, and your perspective seems to be increasing.


 I never give up hope. I am a realest . We turn control of the children over to an agenda drive union it will be a heck of a fight. Look at the FBI, CIA , IRS ect same thing.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> I never give up hope. I am a realest . We turn control of the children over to an agenda drive union it will be a heck of a fight. Look at the FBI, CIA , IRS ect same thing.


True, that.

Forget Hitler. Hogg is the poster child for the FBI, CIA, IRS.... all for our own good, of course.

:insert @Sasquatch meme here:


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> The Marxist in public education are now unleashing the power base they have been building for over 60 years. The children. Using them to push the agenda. ...


I can only hope they will become 'far' more conservative when they get older. Reminded of a quote by Churchill 
"If you're not a liberal at twenty you have no heart, if you're not a conservative at forty you have no brain."
If you have half a brain and work for a living, one look at your pay-stub / IRS 1040 will usually make you at least fiscally conservative. Also "The old saying goes that a conservative is just a liberal who has been mugged.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

0rocky said:


> I can only hope they will become 'far' more conservative when they get older. Reminded of a quote by Churchill
> "If you're not a liberal at twenty you have no heart, if you're not a conservative at forty you have no brain."
> If you have half a brain and work for a living, one look at your pay-stub / IRS 1040 will usually make you at least fiscally conservative. Also "The old saying goes that a conservative is just a liberal who has been mugged.


I was visiting with my parents, this afternoon. My father said just about the same thing. As I told him, this generation is different. Never before has half a generation preferred socialism or communism over capitalism. Between the majority of their teachers and professors being raving commies and the kids pursuing worthless degrees while being saddled with student debt they can't pay back while flipping burgers, the nation is going to see a big change.


----------



## UncleMorgan (Mar 19, 2018)

Kudoes! A perfect start.


----------

